# how much



## mollyluv (Mar 28, 2011)

how much dose a hedgehog usly costed??? i dont konw because molly was a gift. plus i need to know for a progjected.please help :?:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgehogs can cost $50 and more depending on the age, coloring and marking


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgie's vary in price from $50 on places like craigslist to $300 or more from a good breeder.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

It depends entirely on where you buy them. Some breeders have price charts based on color, gender, and/or temperament, and others just have a standard price. As for the two breeders nearest me, one has babies priced at $195 for all of them, and the other has babies priced from $150-$300 depending on color.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

It really can vary, as everyone else has said. Cupcake was $100, and Rolo was $129.99.


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Breeder, location and demand could change the price, but like the above posted said, they range from $50 and up. Mocha was $225 but well worth it!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Pearl was $150 without the pedigree and if we wanted the pedigree she would have been $225.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

My first Vera was $100, Hester was $80 and Loki was $140, none of them from breeders.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Annabell was a rescue, so her adoption fee was only $50 and the rescue place very kindly gave me absolutely everything I needed for her  Cage/bag/wheel/dishes/tubes as well as a start amount of kibble and litter and a colony of mealies (ew :lol: )


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Henry was only $85, but he was not from a regular breeder (meaning first time and only time).


----------

